# Donnington Skyline Meet



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

What a great day.....


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Looks like fun...I wish I could have been there.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Numbers not confirmed but apparently we got 102 Skylines on the track.....


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice pixtures and a great turn-out.

But what happend to the red gts-t rims?


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

erm, Im not sure whats going on with the rims......

My pics dont do the turnout justice, The whole pitlane was filled 4 Skylines wide for the parade lap, Biggest turnout I have ever seen


----------



## impreziv (Jan 29, 2006)

Marky_GTSt said:


>


what the dang is wrong with his wheel. crazy camera effect i suppose


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Looks like an amazing gathering. A friend of mine went up and I can see his 400r kitted white R33 in the thick of one of the photos, so I hope I'll get the low down on the event later. Nice to see Ron smiling. Must make a nice change to do an event for a laugh rather than have all of the pressures of expectancy.
Enough dribble, any more pics?


----------



## skyline_beauty (Sep 4, 2006)

I remember seeing your carrrrr!!! :squintdan I was kinda floating around the GTROC marquee, but mainly we were trackside.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

You want more pics ?....


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

VIPER!!!!


















This thing sounded amazing... Its hard to describe but I would say it was something similar to a Spitfire on a full throttle climb..... You could allmost feel the ground shake as it went past.


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

*Mine part1*

I thought the apartheid area was over  only 2 Black 32's 


























More to follow later..

Pierre


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

*part2*

























Everyone









Busted!!


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

Nice last pic 

I was actually helping the poor girl  I pointed her in the direction of her missing clothes!!! LMAO.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

I am absolutely gutted that I couldn't afford the trip to this meet! At least next year I'll bring two R32's along... I dunno where the drift car would sit in the lineup lol...


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

763paf said:


>


I like these two, good photo's Pierre

next time I'll try to get the wheels lined up ....


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

DSCI0029.AVI - Google Video

And a Video....


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice photos & vid. One of these day...just one of these days...


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Robbie 733 said:


> I like these two, good photo's Pierre
> 
> next time I'll try to get the wheels lined up ....


Yeah, you should know better! 
Pierre

BTW, i love your car!!!


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

*Some more*

Trying to teach myself how to work Photoshop, so bear with me for a couple of years!!


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

Pierre, any high res pic's of your own?

Looks sweet as ****. :smokin:


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Thanks for taking me out mark


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

No problem mate, Thanks for the pics you took while we where out there


----------



## Little_Richie (Sep 6, 2006)

Finally managed to get the gallery i use to accept my photos:squintdan 

So here are some of my favourites:
What was this?











































































































More pics are available from here Japfest II

If you'd like a high-res or edited copy of a pic(s) (Ie removing that flipping sign from the track session pics), then PM me with the picture name/number or link and your email address. Likewise, if you would like your number plates to be blotted out PM me with the picture name/number or link and i'll change it.


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

drb5 said:


> Pierre, any high res pic's of your own?
> 
> Looks sweet as ****. :smokin:


Loads... pm me your email..


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

Sent, thanks.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Excellent pics of what looks to have been a superb day.


----------



## skyline_beauty (Sep 4, 2006)

murano3 said:


> Excellent pics of what looks to have been a superb day.


damn right, im gonna try and go next year, i wanna go every year, but its like 3 1/2 hours from down in ye olde Kent.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

We live in the wilds of Norfolk, we're 3 and a half hours from everywhere


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

nice pics, tnx for sharing.

i think i saw an R31 back there . nice one.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Little_Richie said:


> So here are some of my favourites:
> What was this?


It's a Lexus and is owned by a couple of really nice people. Inside it has a full laser set up and neons, a bed, fridge and entertainment centre. There's still plenty more to come apparently 
The guy who owns it is the founder of Drive By Car Club and he's getting a few more to come into the country soon


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

skyline_beauty said:


> damn right, im gonna try and go next year, i wanna go every year, but its like 3 1/2 hours from down in ye olde Kent.


What?? 
AA Routeplanner says 2 3/4 hrs, i did it in 2 dead.:squintdan and kept to the silly 40 mph limit in all of the restricted areas.


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

what kind of bonnet is that on your 32?

763paf


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for sharing all the pics:smokin: 

I only live 20 or so miles away from Donington, infact i used to work there selling crash helmets & race suits whilst i was doing my degree. 

I just couldn't bring myself to see all those beautiful Skylines after selling my GTR a couple of weeks ago...

Time's a great healer & both Anna and I will be at some GTROC meets soon with the new project!

Loving the circuit shots


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

whoflungdung said:


> what kind of bonnet is that on your 32?
> 
> 763paf


carbon..







just kidding... you have PM
Pierre


----------

